

Refactoring the Mirrortocracy - smg
http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/06/refactoring.html

======
dcre
Interesting claim about homogeneity of early-stage investors negatively
impacting startup performance.

One possible explanation is that if two investors decide to work together and
they _don 't_ have similar backgrounds (like college or previous workplace),
it might be because have a really good independent reason to work together --
one that's actually relevant to the company they're funding.

Having gone to the same college as someone might cause one to have an
irrational degree of confidence or trust in that person.

------
vii
Great post! I think there does need to be some very introspective reevaluation
of commonly accepted technology hiring processes.

Obtaining negative signal solely from firing decisions disregards the many
other sources of information that can indicate that an employee was not a good
fit in a role. In addition, in a team, bad performance of a small number of
members can often be masked provided the rest of the team is very good.

Personally, I feel we should reconsider the appropriateness of a 'cultural
fit' interview. As a concrete example of how this restricts the pool of
applicants: asking about remuneration is a red flag, which discriminates
against applicants who are not from well-off backgrounds, because for them
immediate economic outcomes are very important.

